# Make Firefox Look Like Internet Explorer



## praka123 (Aug 6, 2007)

> *Make Firefox Look Like Internet Explorer*
> 
> ***Updated for Firefox 2.0!***
> 
> ...



Source:
*johnhaller.com/jh/mozilla/firefox_internet_explorer/
Hope it helps win/introduce Firefox to Internet Explorer locked people


----------



## pritish_kul2 (Aug 6, 2007)

btw wht the need to do tht? use internet explorer instead.


----------



## Ambar (Aug 6, 2007)

na bhai i have observerd tht iE is slower than Mozilla


----------



## aryayush (Aug 6, 2007)

That, my dear friend, is the least of Internet Explorer's problems.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 6, 2007)

those who want ie7 like looks wid aero like theme may try this:
*addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/4988
(completely emulates ie7, even the tab bar)

or this: *addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/4129
(has the menu bar in addition)


----------



## iMav (Aug 7, 2007)

OMG!!!!!!! the thread starter and the thread


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 7, 2007)

> those who want ie7 like looks wid aero like theme may try this:
> *addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/4988
> (completely emulates ie7, even the tab bar)
> 
> ...



Some how the stop/reload buttons vanish in these


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Aug 7, 2007)

Nice Tut..


----------



## MR.MOUSTACHE (Aug 31, 2007)

cool  one dude .......... but  i  prefer the original  mozilla looks ......  and more  over i hate IE .


----------



## praka123 (Aug 31, 2007)

but for mozilla haters and IE addicts,this is a trick to make them know what firefox offers


----------



## Masroor (Nov 18, 2008)

Great... i listen that Internet explorer is slower down... Its intresting...


----------



## amitava82 (Nov 18, 2008)

wtf?


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 18, 2008)

Masroor said:


> Great... i listen that Internet explorer is slower down... Its intresting...


What a wierd bump


----------



## toofan (Nov 18, 2008)

Ambar said:


> na bhai i have observerd tht iE is slower than Mozilla


Who said??? Internet explorer is the fastest among all. Although I use Firefox.


----------

